# Ferries 'Gotland' & 'Gotlandia II' collide outside Stockholm, injuries reported



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> Fifteen people have been injured after two large passenger ferries collided outside a port south of Stockholm.
> 
> Roger Kampe of Stockholm police said five people were taken to the hospital with serious injuries, while 10 other passengers had been slightly hurt in the crash in Nynashamn, 35 miles from Stockholm.
> 
> ...


http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5hJlD-PbrDKy8OBNZ5kcxFyMvHe5Q


----------



## Molls-Phot (Feb 28, 2007)

This happened at Nynasham, quite a distance south of Stockholm, in thick fog. The damage to Gotland is superficial but Gotlandia II is badly damaged.


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Just had this via email from Ross Klein at Cruise Junkie...



> Safety at Sea International Newsletter:
> 
> Safety at Sea International reports the officers of two Swedish ferries that collided today near Stockholm harbour in thick fog are to be interviewed by police. The ships collided about 1100 local time. Rescuers said at least 12 people were injured, with five of them sent to a hospital; 1,338 passengers and 76 crew were aboard the larger M/S Gotland, which had a 30cm hole in its hull, according to passengers. The smaller HSC Gotlandia 2, with 532 passengers and 19 crew onboard, was reported seriously damaged, including a huge hole torn at the height of the passenger seating area. The vessel has been declared operationally safe and will be sent to a repair yard. A passenger aboard M/S Gotland told the newspaper: "The whole boat shuddered and we started swinging back and forth." Passengers on the smaller ferry reported a huge bang, quickly followed by sirens, then a din of falling and crushing structures all around them. A police officer said its starboard side was completely smashed. Reports from passengers on the smaller ferry indicated that it had been trying to avoid another large ship emerging from Nynäshamn in thick fog, which caused it to veer into the path of the oncoming M/S Gotland.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Photo of damaged 'Gotlandia II' at www.thelocal.se/20862/20090723/

Dennis.


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

exsailor said:


> Photo of damaged 'Gotlandia II' at www.thelocal.se/20862/20090723/
> 
> Dennis.


That is some dent....when you see the damage done, its a wonder more people were not seriously hurt.


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Appears a third vessel was involved in this accident...

http://www.sr.se/cgi-bin/Internatio...l.asp?ProgramID=2054&format=1&artikel=2988863


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Another radar assisted collision? Lots of aluminium needed to clean the job up. Did someone say collision avoidance radar?


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Seems the owners of Gotland II were none too pleased when a crewman spoke on local radio about the crash...

http://www.thelocal.se/21052/20090802/

...they sacked him.


----------

